# الفرق بين معالجات 32 و 64 ؟



## alaa_alaamery (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي ما الفرق بين معالجات 32 و 64 بت ؟ 
ياريت شرح مفصل جدا جدا ..........
شكرا مقدماً لكم


----------



## zeid25 (14 يناير 2010)

لا اعرف كل المعلومات التي تطلبها لذلك سأقدم لك ما اعلمه وهو​كيف تعرف أن المعالج 32 بت أو 64 بت​
إليك الطريق لنظام windows xp​
اتبع الخطوات التالية :​ 
اضغط على start ثم اضغط على Run ثم انسخ هذا winmsd.exe في الخانة الفارغة أو اكتبه ثم اضغط Ok سوف يقوم النظام بفتح نافذة وهي عبارة عن ملخص النظام System Summary. في هذه النافذة ابحث عن كلمة processor بعدها انظر العمود المقابل للكلمة فأن وجدت هذا الرمز x86 فالمعالج 32 بت و أن وجدت ia64 فمعالجك 64 بت بنسبة لمعالجات Amd فستجد مكتوب AMD64.​ 
إليك الطريق لنظام Windows Vista​
اضغط على start ثم اضغط​
اكتب في صندوق البحث ثم اضغط على system​
في قائمة البرامج نظام التشغيل سوف يظهر لك هذه المعلوات​
إذا كان نظامك 64 بت ترى هذا 64-bit Operating System​
إذا كان نظامك 32 بت ترى هذا 32-bit Operating System​ 
تحياتي


----------



## باسيم (14 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا اخي


----------



## alaa_alaamery (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي....... لكني ابحث عن الفروق الجوهرية والتفصلية من ناحية الفرق بين الاثنتين في التقنية وليس عن جهازي ....


----------



## zeid25 (15 يناير 2010)

في دائرة المعارف وجدت لك هذه المعلومات

مزايا تقنية 64bit
1-اختصار الأعداد الكبيرة للملقمات التي كانت تستخدم لإنجاز أعمال بأحجام كبيرة إلى ملقم واحد.
2-الاستفادة من تطبيقات 32bit الموجودة بأحدث تكنولوجيا ال 64bit .
3-اختصار زمن انجاز العمليات الحسابية التي كانت تستغرق وقتاً كبيراً لانجازها على أنظمة 32bit .
4-زيادة كمية البيانات المعالجة في كل دورة ساعة.
5-توفر جودة عالية في الأداء 
6-إمكانية التعامل مع حجم كبير من الذاكرة.

تحياتي


----------



## LOGIC (17 أبريل 2010)

* موضوع شيق وكثير يواجه تسآؤلآت بشأنه …*​ * كثير ما اواجه مصلطح 32 بت و 64 بت *​ * من حيث البرامج والمعالجآت الخ …*​ * اقرب مثآل عند رغبتك بتحميل برنآمج معين بتلاقي نهايته X32 bit او X64 bit*​ * مثل : Microsoft Windows Vista ×64-bit*​ * قليل منآ اللي يعرف المقصود بالـ 32 او 64 بت*​ * اوك ,,*​ * الفكره بسيطه جداً*​ * دعوناً اولاً نقوم بتعريف أنظمة التشغيل ,,*​ * انظمة التشغيل : هي برآمج تستطيع من خلالها التعامل مع أجهزة الكومبيوتر مثل (وندوز فستا , وندوز اكس بي , وندوز سيرفر , لنكس , ماك … الخ )*​ * ببساطه كلما كانت كفاءة انظمة التشغيل اعلى ستحصل على معالجة أسرع للبيانات **
 الـ 32 و 64 بت تعبر عن عرض حزمة البيانات التي يمكن للجهاز معالجتها دفعه وحده .*​ *  مثال توضيحي :**
 لو كآن هناك باب عرضه 32 متر وآخر عرضه 64 متر 
 فبـالتأكيد الباب ذو العرض 64 متر يستطيع اشخاص اكثر الدخول منه دفعه وحده
 وبالتالي فانه لو كان هناك 1000 شخص يريدون الدخول من الباب الذي عرضه 32 متر 
 و 1000 شخص اخرون يريدون الدخول من الباب الذي عرضه 64 متر 
 فأي من هؤلآء الـ 2000 سينتهي دخولهم اولاً ؟
 بالتأكيد الاجابه هي : الذين يدخلون من الباب ذو العرض 64 متر 
 وهنا قمت بتشبيه الاشخاص الذين يدخلون من الباب بكمية البيانات التي يتم معالجتها .*​ * لذلك فانه لو كان لدينا نفس الكمية من البيانات ونريد معالجتها فان النظام 64 بت يستطيع معالجتها بنصف الوقت الذي يعالجها به النظام 32 بت .*​ * اذاً …*​ * علمنآ الآن بان النظآم 64 بت اعلى اداءً من النظآم 32 بت …*​ *  ولكن لكي نستفيد من قدرة النظام 64 بت .. يجب توفر التالي لدينا :*​ * – معالج داعم لأنظمة 64 بت .**
 – نظام تشغيل 64 بت .
 – تطبيقات وبرامج ذات الاصدار 64 بت .*​ *  اما بالنسبه للمعالجات …*​ * عند ذهابك لشرائك جهاز كومبيوتر جديد فانصحك بطلب المعالج الذي يدعم 64 بت *​ *فالفكرة بسيطة هنـآ ..*​ * 64 بيت ينقل المعلومات بحد اقصى 2^64 يعني قريب 16 تيرابايت**
 32 بت ينقل المعلومات بحد اقصى 2^32 ( 2 اس 32 ) يعني قريب 4 جيجابايت
 فمثلاً 
 نظام 32 لو تركب اكثر من 4 قيقا رام ما راح يتعرف عليها النظام بعكس 64 بت 
 بمعنى آخر
32 بت يتعرف على 3.7 رام 64 يتعرف على اكثر من 8 جيجا من الرام*​ * History of systems*​ * من المعلومات العامة أن أنظمة الكمبيوتر تطورت من بيئة 8 بت إلى 16 بت في الثمانينات**
 وفي التسعينات التي شهدت نقلة أخرى من 16 بت إلى 32 بت وها نحن الآن ننتقل إلى 64 بت*​ * وجهة نظر*​ * بالنسبة لنظام 64 بت فهو نظام مصمم للأداء العالي ,, ويستهدف بعض برامج التصميم الكبيرة مثل الثري دي ماكس و المايا و ما إلى ذلك من برامج التصميم الكبيرة ( وجهة نظري الشخصية ) ,, حيث يتفوق هذا النظام عن نظام 32 بت بأنه أسرع في معالجة البيانات بالإضافة إلى قابلية قراءة الرامات 4 جيجا ومافوق , حيث أن نظام 32 بت لا يستطيع إلا إستخدام 3.25 جيجا بايت من الرامات , حتى ولو كان لديك 8 جيجا رامات فإن نظام 32 بت لن يستطيع التعرف إلا على 3.25 جيجا فقط , وهذا ليس عيباً كبيراً و لا سبباً وجيها يدعك أن تترك نظام 32 بت وتذهب إلى 64 بت , فكما أسلفت نظام 64 بت موجه إلى المصممين و البرامج الكبيرة .*​ * وأنا أستخدم نظام 64 بت و نظام 32 بت على نفس الجهاز , ومن إستخدامي للنظامين فنصيحتي لك أن تبقى على نظام 32 بت ,,*​ * حيث أن نظام 64 بت يدعم برامج 32 بت ولكن ليس بشكل كامل , فنسبة حدوث الأخطاء في برامج 32 بت المثبتة على نظام 64 بت متوسطة ,, وقد تعمل بعض البرامج والبعض الآخر لن يعمل ,,*​ * و من المعروف أن معظم البرامج المصممة لبيئة ويندوز تستهدف نظام 32 بت هذا إذا لم تكت جميعها ,, وبعضها يصمم من قبل شركتها بنسخيتن واحدة تدعم ( 32 بت ) والأخرى 64 بت ,,*​ * فالخلاصة من كل هذا الكلام :**
1 – إذا كنت مصمماً وتستخدم برامج تصميم كبيرة .
*​ * 2 – إذا كان لديك معالج يدعم تقنية 64 بت .*​ * 3 – إذا كان لديك رامات بسعة 4 جيجا و أعلى .*​ * إذاً استخدم نظام 64 بت للأعمال والتصاميم الكبيرة ( فقط ) واستخدم نظام 32 بت لأعمالك الإعتيادية اليومية ( تصفح , كتابة , … إلخ )*​ *  كيف اعرف نوع معالج جهاز الكومبيوتر 64 بت ام 32 بت ؟*​ *إضغط هنا
منقووللللللللللللللل
http://www.ar-techno.net/?p=618

*


----------



## ismaelet (19 أبريل 2010)

thanks a lot brother


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر حبيب


----------



## badr gamil (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## za3boub (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------

